# Mantis acting weird



## Jolt (Jun 12, 2005)

My asian mantis molted from L4-L5 some time 2 nights ago. It was acting very strange yesterday......it acts scared when any type of food bug gets near it. I know that its new skin needs to harden, but its been around 2 days now. When it molted from L3-L4 its new skin was fine within 24 hours and it acted normal. If i get anywhere near it now it goes completely stiff and wont move. Its weird because it wasnt scared of me at all prior to this molt. It also had some black stuff hanging off the end of its abdomin this morning....I pulled it off. Could there be something wrong? or am worrying myself for nothing?


----------



## FieroRumor (Jun 12, 2005)

Is it a male or a female? I have seen this in Males... Wimpy scaredy cats!

The females are more bold.


----------



## Jolt (Jun 12, 2005)

Its probably a male. Its just weird because he wasnt scared of me prior to the molt.


----------



## Jolt (Jun 14, 2005)

This morning hes looking somewhat sick. It used to be green and he seems to have taken on a brown shade.....His thorax is translucent and I can see black stuff moving up and down it.....it looks like its trying to get to the abdomin, but cant get in. Its not acting sick though.....its very lively and ate a dragonfly last night. I REALLY hope he doesnt die.


----------



## Macano (Jun 14, 2005)

I've seen most of my mantids do that also ( the food going up and down in their thorax). They actually seem to do it an awful lot. Mine are healthy though, so hopefully yours turns out ok.


----------



## Jolt (Jun 14, 2005)

I hope so


----------



## Jolt (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, today he has gone back to his usual greenish color, and seems to be doing better.........Mantids are a strange insect. Its sick one day. Healthy the next.....they dont seem like they should even be insects.


----------

